# tecumseh 10 hp carb



## moondog444 (Oct 13, 2007)

where can i get an exploded view uf this carb on my generator so i can rebuild it thanks :freak:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The first thread in this 4-cycle forum has 'helpful links'. you will find website 'CPDONLINE' that will have the 3-11 hp Tecumseh.
I just overhauled a 10hp Tecumseh carb that was on a Coleman Powermate generator.
The only tricky part is the top o-ring on the pink emulsion tube, you have to make sure it stays on top of a ridge as it is inserted. When you tear it down you have to make sure the top o-ring is removed, it invariably will slip off the pink tube and remain in the orifice.
hope this helps.


----------

